# Affidavit for PR application



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi everyone. Question we got is about PR application to be launched in London shortly.
Once we got to filling a 14 pages application form18 (BI-987, and US and UK form look different???) in the list of relevant documents are "Declaration of support by spouse...". In US HC I found an affidavit form which has to be taken to Comissioner of Oath to certify (looks like any UK solicitor or notary will do). Now, is it what they want? Anyone who applied for PR 26(b) {marriage} can enlighten us? They also mention there some kind of notary contract on top/ What on earth it is? I hate to wait 4 weeks for an interview to be send back to rebook for some petty rubbish. Also, my understanding is that they (officials of HC) will check originals of all documents and take a copies while we taking originals home. Is it true or they will take originals for a long trip to Pretoria and back? Any experience will be most welcome. This application drives us crazy


----------



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

*And on top of it ....*

After reading an affidavit form BI-1712A carefully I certainly did not like/understand "a notary contract attached "(what on earth....) bit. A bit of research on net produced a different version of BI-1712A without this notary nonsense.( That's on top of 2 different versions (both current downloads from different SA missions sites) of BI-947. SAHA is a joke which makes Mickey Mouse looks like a boffin. They cant even stick to same set of documents at given time!!!! ) Anyway, lovely to get a form without notary rubbish in it..... Just as I got happy and start fill it I understand that this form not presuming that we are actually married for 8 years. And the first (notary contract version) is not any better. THOSE AFFIDAVIT FORMS ONLY FOR UNMARRIED COUPLES!!! To use it will be to commit fraud etc. Even worse, once I presumably got a PR (26b spouse) I suppose to confirm the relationship to HA within a 3 years on BI-1712BC form which clearly says that we "unmarried". Without this confirmation the PR will lapse. Does it mean that I must divorce my wife and cohabit in order to fit HA papers? Whole thing more and more turning into idiocy. Do I actually need this affidavit or can type a letter from my wife to confirm her support for application and bring her along? If so have anybody seen any template? Please help me to make any sense out of it.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

hi yojimbo 
I applied for my PR from HC in Riyadh 
- the form I used is (DHA-947) Form 18
-Declaration of support by spouse : the spouse write a letter if he will be with you in the interview.
- Do I need to supply work references/education certificates for application 26b (marriage over 5 years) as well? no u don't need that u only need your and her bank statement in Russia or in SA 
give me a beep if you need anything


----------



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

noriki said:


> hi yojimbo
> I applied for my PR from HC in Riyadh
> - the form I used is (DHA-947) Form 18
> -Declaration of support by spouse : the spouse write a letter if he will be with you in the interview.
> ...


Hi noriki:yo:, thank you for info, did they taken original of documents from you or only checked them and taken a copies? Some of mine, like birth certificate is pretty fragile and difficult to replace, would hate to see it lost. What is the bit about bank statements you mention. I cant see it on the list of requirements. I will probably take a few over last 8 years which shows the same address for both of us as proof of cohabitation. My understanding IMHO is that only that matters in spouse application. Some questions on Form18 just meaningless, like my address and phone in SA or my intended job. We in UK and how I suppose to know the future? Will have to use in-laws address to put something in.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

yojimbo said:


> Hi noriki:yo:, thank you for info, did they taken original of documents from you or only checked them and taken a copies? Some of mine, like birth certificate is pretty fragile and difficult to replace, would hate to see it lost. What is the bit about bank statements you mention. I cant see it on the list of requirements. I will probably take a few over last 8 years which shows the same address for both of us as proof of cohabitation. My understanding IMHO is that only that matters in spouse application. Some questions on Form18 just meaningless, like my address and phone in SA or my intended job. We in UK and how I suppose to know the future? Will have to use in-laws address to put something in.:fingerscrossed:


hi Yojimbo 
I had in my head the same questions u are asking till I submitted my application now but don't worry no original will be taken except the bank statements and police clearances and the forms.
but u have to show them the originals 
are you married ?
if yes you will only need the marriage C 
about the address use your family in law address and their phone number so they can use it in HA if they need any more info.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

hi yojimbo
did u come right with the Affidavit?


----------



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

*don't know yet*



noriki said:


> hi yojimbo
> did u come right with the Affidavit?


I honestly do not know yet:fingerscrossed:. My appointment is on Thu 02/11. So far info a bit conflicting. I decided to use Bi172a from New York HC as it pretty simple and can be used for married couples or at least not excludes them as others Bi1712a I seen. Will try tomorrow to get a notary endorsement on it as well. The notary contract they mention is apparently only a piece of paper with extra stamp in effect of double witnessing form signed. IMHO. It is impossible to contact anyone in London HC and they do not give away any contact numbers (the only one is perpetual answering machine) or any contact email addresses so the only way I can do is to go there myself with suitcase of papers and copies and pray for the best. In the worst case I presume they will explain my shortcomings and rebook appointment. As a part of my information hunt I emailed to DHA, HC Chicago,HC NewYork etc. Basically whichever emails I could find with request to clarify use of affidavit as oppose to freeform declaration of support for a spouse. Someone in NY replied kindly that a simple selfmade letter good enough. My current understanding that it is a grey area and up to the official which deal with papers. For unmarried couples affidavit is the only way, for married depends. Extra complication is that it is a double (at least) layered task. Someone in HC must accept it first to his satisfaction and understanding eek and then it goes to Pretoria to completely different person to decide on it and it is not given that those two people understanding of requirements are the same. So I will do all of it. Freeform letter declaration of support to be signed in HC in person by my wife, affidavit Bi1712a hopefully with notary endorsement and the rest of the papers. Lets see. Will tell about my experience here as I'm sure plenty people would find it useful.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

yes do all of that ,, in my case the embassy asked me simple letter signed by the SA spousal but as u said when it goes to Pretoria other story. hoping it will work and good luck


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

My only advice is to not take any shortcuts. If you are unsure if an Affidavit is required then rather just get the Affidavit done as you can't go wrong with that. With an Affidavit they cannot refuse the document but if you take a chance and just get the simple letter, there is always the possibility of it being rejected by Pretoria. In all of my applications (4 TRs and 1 PR) my husbands declaration has been on an Affidavit. However all of my apps have been done within SA.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> My only advice is to not take any shortcuts. If you are unsure if an Affidavit is required then rather just get the Affidavit done as you can't go wrong with that. With an Affidavit they cannot refuse the document but if you take a chance and just get the simple letter, there is always the possibility of it being rejected by Pretoria. In all of my applications (4 TRs and 1 PR) my husbands declaration has been on an Affidavit. However all of my apps have been done within SA.


This is exactly the right attitude to have. Reduce your risk as much as possible. Get it done.


----------



## yojimbo (Aug 3, 2014)

*PR and TR application done*

Hi everyone, like promised my first-hand experience of application process in London HC. Hope it will help somebody. We had an appointment today for an interview in London HC for PR application. There is no any check in so we was told to sit and wait in waiting area. Fair enough, on time some polite and friendly gentleman approached and invite us upstairs in interview room. We pulled all our prepared filled forms/copies docs etc and within 2 min I was told that we filled "wrong" forms as it is not a latest version. Opps, 4 hours of typing and perfecting down the bin. I download them from NY HC and exactly the same was all around the globe and in Pretoria. Luckily, he kindly brought us a copy of "right" form and my wife had beat all the records of calligraphy writing by copying all 18 pages on spot while we talked. I'm still at lost what was different as half planet using "wrong" forms as we talk and Pretoria fine with it? Anyway who are we to argue? We more then grateful for being permitted to refill the forms on spot and proceed instead of sending us off. So, lesson is: go to HC of application place in person and get on reception an official (for particular HC )copy of application form. Do it shortly before application as they constantly "updated" and if using downloaded PDF check that it is identical to the sample given. There is a lot of versions differs only in tiny details and it can make a difference. Now the documents. They only take originals of medical/radiology, police certificates and copies of joint bills/statements over the years. Marriage certificate is the most important for 26b and must be a certified copy(we had it notary certified). Affidavit was notary certified as well and gone in without a word. On top of it, Letter of spouse support for application was as well taken. Thats about all. Being a bit cheeky I asked if they would be kind enough to take a TR application at the same time as all docs are the same and I had a filled form with me. HA-ha-ha. "wrong form" refill again a "correct" one. At least this one a lot shorter. If I was paid to find a 5 differences I would lose. Never mind. At least he gave as another form and waited patiently for us to finish and accepted the TR application as well. This time only usual photocopies of supporting docs was done without any certifications right on spot. I'm not sure about the official name but thank you, much appreciated. 1.5 hours later we was drained but finished. Now, there was no any particular questions but most general why you want to go to SA. I was given a day 4 weeks later to collect my TR downstairs. I asked about tracking number for PR and was told that it is only available for applications done in SA as they go different way and processed differently. I have to wait with no updates possible. Estimated time 18 month. Once ready the document would come back to London and they would have to email us for further instructions. What is interesting, It is possible then to redirect PR to another office worldwide for collection but it will be done through Pretoria. Not yet sure about but still a possibility. They do not any more take a deposit for TR as had a lots of issues with refunds. Neither a return tickets required. Been told that instead I can be simply deported and banned to re-entry and it is a good enough.
So now I just wait:fingerscrossed: Hope it help.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

yojimbo said:


> Hi everyone, like promised my first-hand experience of application process in London HC. Hope it will help somebody. We had an appointment today for an interview in London HC for PR application. There is no any check in so we was told to sit and wait in waiting area. Fair enough, on time some polite and friendly gentleman approached and invite us upstairs in interview room. We pulled all our prepared filled forms/copies docs etc and within 2 min I was told that we filled "wrong" forms as it is not a latest version. Opps, 4 hours of typing and perfecting down the bin. I download them from NY HC and exactly the same was all around the globe and in Pretoria. Luckily, he kindly brought us a copy of "right" form and my wife had beat all the records of calligraphy writing by copying all 18 pages on spot while we talked. I'm still at lost what was different as half planet using "wrong" forms as we talk and Pretoria fine with it? Anyway who are we to argue? We more then grateful for being permitted to refill the forms on spot and proceed instead of sending us off. So, lesson is: go to HC of application place in person and get on reception an official (for particular HC )copy of application form. Do it shortly before application as they constantly "updated" and if using downloaded PDF check that it is identical to the sample given. There is a lot of versions differs only in tiny details and it can make a difference. Now the documents. They only take originals of medical/radiology, police certificates and copies of joint bills/statements over the years. Marriage certificate is the most important for 26b and must be a certified copy(we had it notary certified). Affidavit was notary certified as well and gone in without a word. On top of it, Letter of spouse support for application was as well taken. Thats about all. Being a bit cheeky I asked if they would be kind enough to take a TR application at the same time as all docs are the same and I had a filled form with me. HA-ha-ha. "wrong form" refill again a "correct" one. At least this one a lot shorter. If I was paid to find a 5 differences I would lose. Never mind. At least he gave as another form and waited patiently for us to finish and accepted the TR application as well. This time only usual photocopies of supporting docs was done without any certifications right on spot. I'm not sure about the official name but thank you, much appreciated. 1.5 hours later we was drained but finished. Now, there was no any particular questions but most general why you want to go to SA. I was given a day 4 weeks later to collect my TR downstairs. I asked about tracking number for PR and was told that it is only available for applications done in SA as they go different way and processed differently. I have to wait with no updates possible. Estimated time 18 month. Once ready the document would come back to London and they would have to email us for further instructions. What is interesting, It is possible then to redirect PR to another office worldwide for collection but it will be done through Pretoria. Not yet sure about but still a possibility. They do not any more take a deposit for TR as had a lots of issues with refunds. Neither a return tickets required. Been told that instead I can be simply deported and banned to re-entry and it is a good enough.
> So now I just wait:fingerscrossed: Hope it help.


Very interesting and very funny - thank you! The only new piece of knowledge for me is the confirmation of what I have heard about repatriation deposits.


----------

